# Who else wants a 27 fret guitar?



## goth_fiend (Dec 4, 2009)

I dont know about you guys, but one of, if not my dream axe has been the kiko loureiro esp for YEARS now, but with the thing costing over 4k, and only being available in japan unless you import it. it has me thinking, I know this forum was influential in helping design the agile 8 string intrepid model and I know a lot of people own those, do you guys think if there was enough valid interest that kurt and the guys at agile would be willing to do a limited run of 27 fret 6 string interceptors? 

I dont know if this is the right place to post this or ask, but its at least worth a shot, finding any 27 fret guitar that is not extremely expensive has proved to be a difficult venture, and im not really a fan of the ibanez xiphos but its at least a start, we need more 27's!


----------



## Deadseen (Dec 4, 2009)

Why just a 6-string, we need more 7-strings as well, a 72727 (7-string, 27 fret, 27") would be great.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 4, 2009)

Deadseen said:


> Why just a 6-string, we need more 7-strings as well, a 72727 (7-string, 27 fret, 27") would be great.


QFT. If I get a 27 fret I'd want it to be a 7 w/ a slanted single coil in the neck position, along with the fret cutaway to fret 26/25 like ESP does.


----------



## Spondus (Dec 4, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> QFT. If I get a 27 fret I'd want it to be a 7 w/ a slanted single coil in the neck position, along with the fret cutaway to fret 26/25 like ESP does.



This. But possibly having a single coil sized humbucker as well, as single coils aren't everyones cup of tea. 

Personally if they did a 7 string version of the 27 fret xiphos, I'd be all over that.


----------



## ultimate_syn (Dec 4, 2009)

I have one... 

Edwards E-CY-165CTM in Black Aqua







sexy as anything


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 4, 2009)

I have been waffling over a 27 fret 27.7" 7 custom for a while now.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 4, 2009)

8 string with 28 frets would be sweet. 27 and 28 is the new 24.

Here is another 27 fret if no one has seen it.

This is another Kiko Loureito sig. Except it is made in Brazil by Tagina guitars highest quality instruments over there.
A lot cheaper then the ESP sig.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 4, 2009)

XeoFLCL said:


> QFT. If I get a 27 fret I'd want it to be a 7 w/ a slanted single coil in the neck position, along with the fret cutaway to fret 26/25 like ESP does.



Sounds perfect to me....


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 4, 2009)

Lest ye all forget:









As for 6-string 27-fretters, don't forget the Caparison Horus. That's probably the easiest one to get outside Japan, and the recent prices on used ones on eBay have been surprisingly reasonable.


----------



## Samer (Dec 4, 2009)

My KXK also has 27 frets with extra cut away \m/


----------



## Edroz (Dec 4, 2009)

why only 27 frets? 

i want Washburn to reissue the EC36


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hit up one of the Japanese sellers on ebay and they can get you an Edwards model of the Kiko.

ESP | Signature Model | KIKO LOUREIRO

With that being said, a 6-string intercepter with a trem would kick ass.


----------



## goth_fiend (Dec 4, 2009)

the edwards kiko would be awesome, but from what I understand its still about 2000 according to xe.com, what I would like to see is if there would be a way to have a limited run of 27's for those of us who cant afford a 2k guitar, dont know if it would be possible but I would like to see if it would be possible to aim for about an $800 price


----------



## Samer (Dec 4, 2009)

goth_fiend said:


> the edwards kiko would be awesome, but from what I understand its still about 2000 according to xe.com, what I would like to see is if there would be a way to have a limited run of 27's for those of us who cant afford a 2k guitar, dont know if it would be possible but I would like to see if it would be possible to aim for about an $800 price



An agile septor with 27 frets would be pure win, 

My spec's would the following:

27 frets
25.5" or 27"
Maple or Ebony Board
Stained Natural Finish 
Hipshot or Tombridge.


----------



## goth_fiend (Dec 4, 2009)

Samer said:


> An agile septor with 27 frets would be pure win,
> 
> My spec's would the following:
> 
> ...



agreed, definatly a ebony board, but even rosewood would be fine, im not big on inlays so side dots would be all that I know I would want, neck through would be nice, but bolt on is fine too as long as the heel is not like a fender  a stained dark purple finish would pwn


----------



## Adam (Dec 4, 2009)

Edroz said:


> why only 27 frets?
> 
> i want Washburn to reissue the EC36



pffft why only 36?


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Dec 4, 2009)

Adam said:


> pffft why only 36?



who ever tops that guitar wins


----------



## rob_l (Dec 4, 2009)

I love 27 fretters!!!

I have two of the Edwards E-CYs an ESP Kiko Loureiro and the white/black Edwards Kiko and they are all remarkably similar. Down to a fine detail. The necks and switching being the separators.

The Edwards KL is hands down the best of the Edwards offerings. Though the E-CYs are amazing guitars in their own right. The 9pc necks, sweet Ash bodies and perfectly balanced pup choices are ideal. Sure, the OFR is a 1000 series - But it's a 5000 - On par with the best. And for the price, to get a guitar made more or less to the same standard and on the same line as the ESP standards, right down to the gotohs - It's ridiculous compared to the Ibanez, Indonesian offering. And is pretty hard to beat. Playability is spot on.

Also have 2 Horus, a IA Eklundh and the 27 fret Xiphos.

Though, I would welcome any more extended offerings, from anyone.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 4, 2009)

JacksonKE2Shred said:


> who ever tops that guitar wins








My rg9999


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 4, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> My rg9999



THIS LITERALLY MADE MY NIGHT. THANK YOU SIR


----------



## Adam (Dec 4, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> My rg9999


Still only has 24 frets


----------



## zeal0us (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## XeoFLCL (Dec 4, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> My rg9999


I remember this 

+rep for that


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 4, 2009)

That Ibanez would make a great coffee table.


----------



## CooleyJr (Dec 4, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> My rg9999



The time it would take to perform one major sweep in 1 key, would be an entire song. Godly sir


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 4, 2009)

Hauch's RG9999 would be my desktop background if not for Behemoth w/ Santa hats.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 4, 2009)

That was me who posted that not hauch


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 5, 2009)

jacksonplayer said:


> Lest ye all forget:



Just keeping these together for people to look at in one post.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 5, 2009)

gary kramer:




An extended range 7 string guitar, the Gary Kramer Turbulence adapts the Delta Wing&#8217;s swoopy body shape to accomodate the instrument&#8217;s range.

Gary Kramer Turbulence Electric Guitar

but they have a normal scalled guitar in that guitar too

specs:
*CONSTRUCTION*
Set neck
25.5&#8221; scale
*NECK*
Maple
12&#8221; bound Maple fingerboard
Dual parabolic Black position dots
29 jumbo frets
Matching color headstock
*BODY*
Mahogany
Delta wing shape with contoured surfaces
Detachable aluminum leg rest unit Glossy paint job with satin neck
*HARDWARE*
Recessed Double locking tremolo
R-3 (43mm wide) locking nut
Black
*ELECTRONICS*
Direct mounted Gary Kramer H/S Ceramic pickups
Volume, Tone (push/pull) and mini 3-way switch
5 sound combination switching system


then the 36 fretter


----------



## goth_fiend (Dec 5, 2009)

rob_l said:


> I love 27 fretters!!!
> 
> I have two of the Edwards E-CYs an ESP Kiko Loureiro and the white/black Edwards Kiko and they are all remarkably similar. Down to a fine detail. The necks and switching being the separators.
> 
> ...



not gonna lie to ya, Im more then jealous of you right now

in all seriousness though guys, who would be interested in something like this, Im hoping if we can muster up enough people and settle on a design, we just may be able to make this happen


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 5, 2009)

An agile 27 fretter would be absolutely baller


----------



## mikernaut (Dec 5, 2009)

Bernie Rico Jr. has done plenty of 27 fretters 
Bernie Rico Jr. Guitars: Bernie Rico Jr. Guitars : Berns Gallery/DSC 9642


----------



## Ironberry (Dec 5, 2009)

I would definitely be interested, but I'm not sure using the Interceptor body would be the best... New shape?


----------



## Daggorath (Dec 5, 2009)

Tbh I don't think my music would be any better for having 3-6 more frets. Then again, I do love single coils in the neck, so I wouldn't complain if there was a decent Agile released that happened to have 27 frets and thus a single.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm making a 30-fret 9-string later this month shaped like this:






In the new year I might also do 6,7,8 string versions if I have time/money to do so.

edit: killed the doublepost


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Dec 5, 2009)

^what is that monstrosity on the left?


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 5, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> That was me who posted that not hauch



Oh wow, sorry. Guess I need to look at more than the avatar.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 5, 2009)

xmetalhead69 said:


> ^what is that monstrosity on the left?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ho...-build-challenge-the-vote-members-choice.html


----------



## goth_fiend (Dec 7, 2009)

Ironberry said:


> I would definitely be interested, but I'm not sure using the Interceptor body would be the best... New shape?



as much as new shape would be boss, Im figuring from a cost standpoint on agile's side it would be more expensive to do that, I would like to see if it would be possible to have a "budget" friendly 27 just a striped down rad guitar that is ready to rock


----------



## yellowv (Dec 7, 2009)

I have 2 27 fretters


----------



## Fred (Dec 7, 2009)

goth_fiend said:


> as much as new shape would be boss, Im figuring from a cost standpoint on agile's side it would be more expensive to do that, I would like to see if it would be possible to have a "budget" friendly 27 just a striped down rad guitar that is ready to rock



Agile have had 27 frets as an option in the custom shop for a while now... Here's mine:


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 7, 2009)

yellowv said:


> I have 2 27 fretters


 
Man... I have been gassing out the ass (no pun) for one of those 27 fret maple neck Caparisons!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 7, 2009)

yellowv said:


> I have 2 27 fretters



And a fine pair you have Indeed 

( Caparison  )


----------



## Apophis (Dec 7, 2009)

it may be a little to soon  but next year we will introduce our "production semi-custom" guitar based on actual project with something between 27 and 36 frets. Nothing is decided yet, but such model will be available for sure


----------

